# Bluing really works!



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

The Bluing Really Works! I took a big cup of cold water (probably a 44 oz cup) and droped about 4 drops of bluing in it, after I shampood and conditioned Brit'nys hair, I poured it over her. I was SO SCARED at first because she was BLUE! But after I bow dried her, she was ICE WHITE!

Cool Cool Cool!


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

Where do you get bluing?


----------



## MalteseDad (Sep 29, 2003)

Gosh, I would be so afraid of using that on my little girl unless I knew exactly what was in it and that the ingredients wouldn't adversly affect her hair or skin or that she wouldn't have some kind of allergic reaction to it. Glad it worked for you. Have you asked your vet about it. As I posted earlier the strange coincidence here is that most all of the "whitening" shampoos (for me they work really well) are blue in color. Wonder if "bluing" is added or a part of those shampoos.

Have a great day
Don


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

I got the Bluing at the grocery store. It is a really OLD product that has been used as a bleach alternative. Older ladies have been using it for years on their white hair to make it look whiter, and you can use it in clothes washing.


MalteseDad, I was not afraid of the effects it has because it is such an old product PLUS my shih tzu poos groomer, Tracy, who has done his hair for 8 years now, always used pure bluing on him. It is true, all of the whitening products do use bluing because it is safer and nontoxic where Bleach and Peroxide are not.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I must be one of those "old ladies" because I've been using blueing in my laundry for years. Thankfully, I don't need it on my hair...yet. I checked the label on the bottle, and the product name is "Bluette" in a bright, royal blue bottle. Usually it's located near the starches and sprays. 

Product Description: Bluette, concentrated liquid bluing can be traced back more than a hundred years. It functions as a laundry whitener because a trace of blue in the wash will enhance white and light colored articles, making them appear whiter and brighter. Safe and gentle even for delicate washables, stops premature graying and yellowing. Use for machine or hand washing. The best part is unlike other bluing products, Bluette may be added to detergent at start of wash cycle, no waiting until the rinse cycle. 

Origin of Material: 
Origin of Manufacture: USA 


Measurements and/or Construction Weight 32oz. 



Product Care and/or Use 
Use 1/4 Cup per washload. Pour into water before adding clothes. 

Safety Warnings 
Do not pour directly on clothing. 

Ingredients / Materials Ingredients/Materials 
magnesium aluminum silicate, complex sodium aluminum sulfo- 
silicate, hydroxymethyl amino ethanol, perfume, soduim 
carboxymethyl cellulose, water 

(from VT Country Store website)


I hope this helps...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Sounds fairly gentle.
I will have to give it a shot.
Thanks for all the info.


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

So you didn't have to rinse it out, what about her head?


----------



## lakatos (Sep 1, 2004)

Do you leave the bluing stuff on her after you are done washing?


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

It said to use as a rinse but I still ran water over it afterwords but the water didn't rinse ANY of the bluing out. 

I put it on her head too!

She looks so beautiful!


----------



## snuggles07 (Oct 3, 2004)

i went out and bought the blueing today and washed and conditioned my babies hair put a couple drops in warm water and put it on and rinsed it off it works great his hair felt soft and was easy to brush thanks for the info,on my female who has tearstains i use a toothbrush and peroxide that you get at the store,i wonder how this would work on her tearstains has anyone tried it yet?snuggles


----------



## Micahs Mama (Oct 20, 2004)

I'd like to know about the tear stains as well - Micah has them not just on her eyes but her front feet have also been discolored. I had her shaved thinking that it would grow back white but it still comes in kind of tarnished colored.

I'd still love her striped - but if this will help we'll run right out and get some. 

She doesn't have straight hair (it's kind of wavy) - I keep her in a puppy cut cause shes so active but her hair does seem to react with the weather. The more moisture in the hair the "messier" she tends to look (and mattier she gets). I can brush her and 10 minutes later she looks like she hasn't seen a brush in months!!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

I use Eyeenvy for princess. It really works! You can find out more about it at
www.Eyeenvy.com
Lani


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Hmmm, Maybe by using Bluing, I don't have to leave in the Shampoo forEVER so the whitener would be effective and my babies dont have to freeze to death. HEHE. I'll have to buy it next time I go. Is it safe for the eyes or not?


----------



## snuggles07 (Oct 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brit'sMom_@Sep 22 2004, 01:07 PM
> *The Bluing Really Works! I took a big cup of cold water (probably a 44 oz cup) and droped about 4 drops of bluing in it, after I shampood and conditioned Brit'nys hair, I poured it over her.  I was SO SCARED at first because she was BLUE!  But after I bow dried her, she was ICE WHITE!
> 
> Cool Cool Cool!
> ...


[/QUOTE]
brit did you put the bluing around the eyes,also how long did you leave it in,i just poured on and rinsed works great but i would like to use it on my female bad tearstains can you leave it on and rinse next day thanks snuggles


----------



## snuggles07 (Oct 3, 2004)

well i used the blueing on my female today worked great i took a toothbrush and put some on tearstains letting it dry of course its diluted alot,doesnt seem to be bothering her at all i used to use peroxide that seemed to bother a little bit.thanks again for the info ill let you know how it works on tearstains snuggles


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I can't find bluing... <_< 
any hints? I looked at Walmart...certain brand names? I was in the laundry department...is that right?


----------



## snuggles07 (Oct 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Oct 24 2004, 11:36 AM
> *I can't find bluing... <_<
> any hints? I looked at Walmart...certain brand names? I was in the laundry department...is that right?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13060*


[/QUOTE]
i went to stater brothers its in the grocery stores where the laundry stuff is snuggles


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I thought that was where I should look....none at our wal-mart...will keep looking <_<


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2004)

Though this blueing agent is probably the same as is used in dog shampoos that whiten it would make me uncomfortable using on my dogs. I don't use the whitening shampoo either. Just an opinion.


----------



## snuggles07 (Oct 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Oct 24 2004, 11:36 AM
> *I can't find bluing... <_<
> any hints? I looked at Walmart...certain brand names? I was in the laundry department...is that right?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13060*


[/QUOTE]
look in the grocery store thats where i found it in the laundry dept snuggles


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vita_@Oct 24 2004, 08:51 PM
> *Though this blueing agent is probably the same as is used in dog shampoos that whiten it would make me uncomfortable using on my dogs. I don't use the whitening shampoo either.  Just an opinion.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13100*


[/QUOTE]

I'm with you on this, Vita. I cannot imagine using a laundry product on my baby. I would think different safety standards would apply for a shampoo for use on a live animal versus a laundry product.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ditto. Anything that is marketed as a shampoo, even for dogs, has to be tested for safety in case it gets into the eyes. Even though, as Vita says, it's probably the same thing that goes into a whitening shampoo, why take a chance? You can get whitening shampoos from any Pet Store (Snowy Coat works well). I think "old ladies" used to use blueing on their hair because nothing else was available. Heck, in those days people used to use baby oil and iodine instead of a sunscreen!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 25 2004, 08:18 AM
> *Ditto. Anything that is marketed as a shampoo, even for dogs, has to be tested for safety in case it gets into the eyes. Even though, as Vita says, it's probably the same thing that goes into a whitening shampoo, why take a chance? You can get whitening shampoos from any Pet Store (Snowy Coat works well). I think "old ladies" used to use blueing on their hair because nothing else was available. Heck, in those days people used to use baby oil and iodine instead of a sunscreen!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13136*


[/QUOTE]








Had MANY a sunburn...BAD SUNBURN from using baby oil and iodine...but it gives a good tan...


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

What about bluing for hair? I belive my mother in law uses something in a silver and pink bottle to keep her white hair very white! I haven't looked yet, but the comment from Vita got me thinking. I will look at the store and post if I find something. 

I know Matrix makes a "blue" conditioner that is suppoed to mask the yellow brassiness in blond/bleached hair; maybe it would work if you were to diluted it with water and make a rinse out of it ???????


Judi


----------

